# DCH2 Chicago



## Übermechanix (Oct 15, 2016)

Has anyone in the Morton Grove warehouse seen any blocks come up. The last day I saw blocks was on Friday the 10th. I know sometimes they are slow on the weekends but never during the start of the week.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Übermechanix said:


> Has anyone in the Morton Grove warehouse seen any blocks come up. The last day I saw blocks was on Friday the 10th. I know sometimes they are slow on the weekends but never during the start of the week.


My wife's there. She said blocks pop out sometimes in the morning or noon. Not everyday though. Maybe once a week. She gets most of them when she refresh the screen during the day. It's a hit or miss. I think it's oversaturated there. But not as much as Goose Island where I am.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I only do weekends nowadays, nothing at DCH2 this past weekend.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

jester121 said:


> I only do weekends nowadays, nothing at DCH2 this past weekend.


Weekends are slow there, opposite to busy Goose Island.


----------

